# Pwb tombé



## Genghis (28 Février 2005)

Une petite question, ma petite soeur en faisant du roller dans mon salon a eu la bonne idée de faire tomber mon Pwb tout neuf. Bon il fonctionne toujours mais la coque en a pris un bon coup.
Je me demandais donc si vous saviez combien ça peut coûter de faire changer la coque inférieure et peut être celle aussi autour du clavier.
Comme je suis pas millionnaire je préfère savoir combien ça me coûterait avant de l'envoyer en réparation.

Merci @+.


----------



## vincmyl (28 Février 2005)

Essaye de voir avec le SAv, peut etre que ca pourrait passer


----------



## puffade (28 Février 2005)

Genghis a dit:
			
		

> Une petite question, ma petite soeur en faisant du roller dans mon salon a eu la bonne idée de faire tomber mon Pwb tout neuf. Bon il fonctionne toujours mais la coque en a pris un bon coup.
> Je me demandais donc si vous saviez combien ça peut coûter de faire changer la coque inférieure et peut être celle aussi autour du clavier.
> Comme je suis pas millionnaire je préfère savoir combien ça me coûterait avant de l'envoyer en réparation.
> 
> Merci @+.



Tu n'as vraiment pas de bol. Je crains que le SAV ne passe pas car manifestement pour casser une coque, il faut forcément qu'il existe un choc important sur cette dernière. La coque c'est une chose mais pense que les composants internes ont peut-être morflé même si tout marche pour l'instant. Si tu met en évidence auprès du SAV qu'il y a eu un choc sur la machine, si tu as des soucis par la suite au niveau des composants internes, ça peut éventuelement poser soucis même sous guarantie. Bon courage.


----------



## pixelemon (28 Février 2005)

à ta place je ferais comme dans le film "Misery", une masse et un billot et je brise les deux chevilles de ma soeurette


----------



## vincmyl (28 Février 2005)

Ca c'est la solution radicale :love:


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2005)

Cela dit, cela ne ramènera pas le PB dans son état initial. Pique-lui ses sous et ses jouets pour les revendre et en acheter un neuf. C'est moins cruel


----------



## woulf (28 Février 2005)

j'étais parvenu à redresser la coque qui avait été enfoncée par une chute, l'alu étant quand même très malléable. je lui avais presque redonné son aspect d'origine. Essaie toujours, avec un outil genre tournevis plat bien large, emballé dans un torchon pour éviter de faire plus de mal que de bien, hein 

Et puis faire du roller dans la maison, c'est mal.  :mouais:


----------



## daffyb (28 Février 2005)

Si tu as payé par carte bleu, renseigne toi auprès de ta banque. On n'y pense pas souvent, mais il y a bien souvent une assurance sur tout ce que tu achètes avec ta carte bleue. Par exemple, tu achèetes un iPod, et en sortant du magasin, on te le vol... ben l'assurance de ta carte bleue rembourses (ça marche aussi pour une carte orange par exemple...)


----------



## vincmyl (28 Février 2005)

Oui mais un PWB cassé, c'est autre chose


----------



## drs (28 Février 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, cela ne ramènera pas le PB dans son état initial. Pique-lui ses sous et ses jouets pour les revendre et en acheter un neuf. C'est moins cruel



Nan mieux, t'a qu'a vendre ta soeur 

Alex

PS: heu....ca va p'tet bien etre censuré ca!


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2005)

On se moque de moi quand les personnes voient comment je fais gaffe à mon PWB  :mouais:


----------



## cousinhube (1 Mars 2005)

Ta sour doit avoir une assurance de responsabilité civile, si elle est mineure ce sont tes parents qui l'ont prises et c'est obligatoire pour l'école, le collège et le lycée, donc tu peux faire jouer cette assurance. Il faut que le titulaire de l'assurance appel l'assurance et lui demande de rembourser, certainement qu'il faudra leur donner la facture de réparation. Pas plus compliqué que cela.
Moi ça avait marché quand j'étais plus jeune et qu'un pote avait fait tomber ma Playstation et l'avait cassé. (a l'époque elle valais 2000 balles quand même!!!). Son assurance avait remboursé la réparation 

Si jamais l'assurance ne veux pas jouer parceuqe tu es son frere, vérifie bien le contrat et au pire fait preuve d'imagination... c'est ce que me disent mes profs de droit en permanence !


----------



## filou.nation (1 Mars 2005)

J'ai eu le meme pbm il y a un an = PB 12' tombé par terre (qqun s'était pris les pieds ds le fil d'alim')

-> j'avais fait évaluer la réparation chez Apple ((place Boulnois dans le 17è), ça coute une fortune (plus de 900 euros dans mon cas, car ils recommandaient en outre la coque de changer la carte mere !!)
-> par contre, il est possible de faire marcher l'assurance si tu peux te retourner contre qqun, dans mon cas on avait fait fonctionner la responsabilité civile de mon pote, et ça avait marché


----------



## sofiping (1 Mars 2005)

slt tutti , même probleme avec le mien.... il est tombé sur un coin  :sick: . pour l'instant , rien a signaler ... mais celui là y bosse pas beaucoup ( il brasse internet ) mais y a t il des trucs simples a faire pour voir si il a pas trop souffert?????


----------



## Genghis (1 Mars 2005)

Ouais pas con l'assurance en espérant que ça marche avec ma petite soeur.
Sinon pour les solution radicales du cassage de jambe de petite soeur on vera ça plus tard car c'est un peu de ma faute si elle fait du roller. Depuis le temps qu'elle voit ses frères faire du longboard (skate de vitesse) c'est normal.
Ouais sinon même question que pour Sofiping, y'a pas un petit utilitaire pour voir si les composants internes n'ont pas bougés?


----------



## Balooners (1 Mars 2005)

Concernant l'assurance Civile, cela ne fonctionnera pas avec un membre de ta famille. Moi, ce que je te conseil, c'est de voir avec un de tes bon pote, il fait jouer son assurance civil et toi tu lui rembrourse la franchise, qui s'élève aux alentour de 50 à 60 euros.

Mais avec l'assurance de tes parents cela ne marchera pas


----------



## Balooners (1 Mars 2005)

Genghis a dit:
			
		

> Ouais sinon même question que pour Sofiping, y'a pas un petit utilitaire pour voir si les composants internes n'ont pas bougés?



Dans ce genre là


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2005)

Pas mal et ca été fait avec quoi?


----------



## Balooners (1 Mars 2005)

Une photocopieuse... :mouais:


----------



## macarel (1 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal et ca été fait avec quoi?


Tu prends l'avion avec et tu te mets à coté de la douaniere  (enfin, juste avant l'zavion quoi)


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2005)

Rien ne ressemble plus à un PWB d'un autre, comment savoir si c'est le tien


----------



## Balooners (1 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne ressemble plus à un PWB d'un autre, comment savoir si c'est le tien



Tu graves ton nom dessus au Compas, tu pourras pas le louper :rateau:


----------

